# A couple of baby quilts



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Now that both my new grandson and my new nephew have been born and received their quilts I made, I can post pictures!

First picture is a pinwheel I designed with the help of my 16yo dd--I had the fabrics chosen and knew I wanted to do pinwheels, just wasn't sure of which colors to pair up and placement of the blocks. I drew up about four variations, and this is the one she said looked best. It went to my nephew.

Second picture is a loud and rowdy quilt for my grandson. Before we knew he was a boy, I had chosen three of the fabrics that are in it, the rest I got after ds informed me I was getting a grandson, and that they were going with a 'trucks, mud, tractors, and hunting' theme. Which is good, because I already had the tractor and camo fabrics no matter which gender the baby turned out to be  I also had the soccer ball fabric in my stash because both my boys played soccer from middle school through high school, so I had been planning to use the soccer fabric if and when either of them had a son.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Very Nice!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I really like your pinwheel design, they are both very nice.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucky are the little ones that get these quilts.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I like them both, but am really impressed with the pinwheel one. You done good, girl!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice, love the pinwheel colors.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I especially like the pinwheels.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice quilts!


----------

